# '69 GTO Rear quarters question



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

On a '69 GTO, does anyone know what these holes are for? There's 2 on the right side and two on the left.I







8m


----------



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

I cut that section off of my Dynacorn quarters but I believe they have that sticking out to be bent around and welded to the tail light panel. I attached a pic of my original, you can see where I welded it together.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

An educated guess - they might be location holes for proper positioning in the die.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure those holes are for the 68 end brackets
they nut n bolt on
the 69's screw into the tail panel area bolts aiming forward
into welded in captive nuts
and look similar but are totally different
it looks like you have the universal quarter panel with NO light


----------

